# Tube - Oil Level Gage 8.00 Long - 77526



## Timbob (Nov 21, 2015)

I need a lycoming oil filler tube and the right oil dipstick that is at least 8" long. The one installed is 6.3"~. The top of the neck and the dipstick threaded head rub on the engine mount so I'd like to go long. When the SA-300 was ferried here the dipstick cap came loose(cap) and a bunch of oil ended up all through the airframe. Any recommendations for the best vendor to get something like this from? jIn searches folks mention plastic! Hoping for the same in there now, just longer. Its a parallel IO-360A1C...
Thanks for the beta guys.......


----------

